# worn out bearing replacement



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

_ I have a 1971 Ariens model 910995. The triangle bearing on the right side of the blower where the tire is located is completely shot. How do I get that off the shaft when there is a bracket that does not want to come off ?? It does not seem to be welded on but how do I remove it?? Thanks_


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it the bushing holder that's bolted to the transmission housing body ?
You'd remove the wheel and then remove the three bolts and it should slide off.
What bracket is giving you problems ?

Diagram from Ariens parts radar: http://partsradar.arinet.com/script...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You'll have to remove the axle. You need to knock the pin out of the lockout hub, and it will come off. Then you can slide the axle flange out of the differential. Inside the chassis, there will be a small roll pin on the right side of the axle you need to remove. After removal, the axle can be pulled out on the right side. Then Your Bearing carrier can be removed. If the carrier itself is not too bad, You can just replace the bronze bushing available in most hardware stores. Not that hard of a repair.


----------



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

*bearing replacement*

Thanks for the info. I will give it a try. I guess it is obvious that the axle comes out only in 1 direction. After 45 years that bushing/bearing is pretty bad.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

lemans63 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will give it a try. I guess it is obvious that the axle comes out only in 1 direction. After 45 years that bushing/bearing is pretty bad.


It probably has at least one more snowstorm in it... :blush:


----------



## lemans63 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the diagram but the problem is not where the circle is. In this diagram the tire lug nuts are attached to a triangle part but my lug nuts thread into a flange that is welded to the axle. Can't remove the worn part with this flange welded to the axle. Maybe we are not on the same page but this diagram does not show the flange that I have.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Time for your camera.

Maybe something broke and some ***** welded something that isn't supposed to be welded. Can't imagine someone welding a wheel hub to the axle but then again I bought one with mismatched wheels where they turned one around 180 deg and drilled a new hole next to the body because the axle had broken off out where it was supposed to be pinned :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh

It was really cold, dark and it looked to be well kept so I just handed over the money and loaded it up. Didn't notice the wobble until the next day, to late.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Axle Has to Come Out. Period.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Time for your camera.
> 
> Maybe something broke and some ***** welded something that isn't supposed to be welded. Can't imagine someone welding a wheel hub to the axle but then again I bought one with mismatched wheels where the turned one around 180 deg and drilled a new hole next to the body because the axle had broken off out where it was supposed to be pinned :facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh
> 
> It was really cold, dark and it looked to be well kept so I just handed over the money and loaded it up. Didn't notice the wobble until the next day, to late.



K4, You explained accurately how I get all my "friends and family" machines.

At the cocktail party, it's a simple fix (shouldn't be a problem I'll check it out). Delivered or picked up is another story:wavetowel2: I've stood over very well maintained machines wondering how they could have possibly placed the new bolt or screw or washer or nyloc nut???????? Amazing what people think will fix something.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ROTFLMAO

You've seen the photo of my Troy hand me down. I can hear him now, let's give it to the kids. Thanks Dad (in-law).

For what I spent on new skids (worn out) the friction disc and plate, axle bushings (worn through) and some other stuff I could have had a really nice 70's Ariens.
Still haven't been able to cure it of it's surging. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
But I have to say it's worked great for two years doing almost 400' of gravel.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Powermore engine with hidden/protected side idle screw? Have had great success with running a drill bit that just fits and running it a little lefty righty on the way out chucked to run slow. If you have that torch cleaning kit, so much the better. Drag a friction fit in and out:icon_blue_very_sad:. Likely a new plastic emulsion tube may also clear them. Carbs are cheap for them if you can find the MTD hundred position code to ID the carbk:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> You've seen the photo of my Troy hand me down. I can hear him now, let's give it to the kids. Thanks Dad (in-law).
> 
> ...


Amazing nobody noticed what must have been an awful noise going into drive on that machine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

on mine i was able to pry it off the studs carefully with a screwdriver and wiggle them the rest of the way off


----------

